# Beginning to plan 1st trip to Grand Cayman :)



## krmlaw (Nov 3, 2010)

We are going 1st week in July this summer! Yippee!

Staying at Morritts Grand in a 2 bedroom. 

Just booked our airfare for only $325 a person from NY! YEAH!

(Can you tell Im a little excited!)

Have to start looking at car rentals, places to eat, things to do, groceries, etc. 

All advice  welcomed.


----------



## LannyPC (Nov 4, 2010)

There's a small grocery store (Don Foster's) just a 10-minute walk north.

The resort is about a 45-minute drive from the airport.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 4, 2010)

do people grab grocerys on the way into the resort from the aiport then?


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 4, 2010)

We'll be there beginning of July also...leaving from NY...what airline/airport did you get?


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 4, 2010)

we are in US from newark. GREAT price i thought!


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 4, 2010)

Bring your own snorkel equipment - great snorkeling right there!


----------



## siesta (Nov 4, 2010)

water shoes are a must, the beach is a bit rocky.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 4, 2010)

great we will bring our fins and shoes ... 

what restaurants are close/good?


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 4, 2010)

David's at the resort is quite good.

The Lighthouse - a little on the expensive side, but good.  You'll pass it on the way to Morritt's.

Casanova - in Georgetown - Italian - always delicious.

Portofino just closed and reopened as Tukka - an Australian restaurant.  I haven't been there yet.  In the past, Portofino would pick you up at Morritt's and bring you back, not sure if the new Restaurant will do that.

We've always used Andy's Car Rental - andys.ky - and have always gotten the best price.  There are others - but I don't have any experience with them.


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 4, 2010)

The cheapest airfare from NY that I can find is $367 on Cayman Airways out of JFK.


----------



## siesta (Nov 4, 2010)

there is a $10 a day tax by cayman authorities, collected by the resort.  Also, the resort charges you for energy use, so keep that in mind.  If you haven't been to the island before it is worth mentioning that everything is pricey, but it sure is beautiful and that is why they can get away with it, have a great trip. oh ya, american currency good everywhere so no need to convert, but our dollar is worth 80 cents there, so your $20 bill is really $16 C.I.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 5, 2010)

we are flying ewr to gcm, it was $700 flat for 2 tickets on US. july 2- 9. i didnt think that was bad AT ALL


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 5, 2010)

just looked - our flight is $354 still. Thats what we must have paid. that includes the taxes


----------



## riverdees05 (Nov 5, 2010)

What is open on Sundays?  We have a Sunday - Sunday Exchange.


----------



## joyzilli (Nov 5, 2010)

Not much on Sundays!  No entertainment, no shopping....


----------



## mecllap (Nov 5, 2010)

Here are some notes from our last trip to GC:  http://www.travelblog.org/Bloggers/mecllap/page-3.html

Lots of folks recommend McCurley's for east side car rental; some Andy's.  I've been fine with Budget or Dollar (but we stay at the North Sound, west side).  Having a car highly recommended.  Lots of fun little places to check out, and many wonderful beaches.  It will be very hot, so plan sightseeing early in the day.  Try to go to Georgetown on a non-cruise ship weekday (Monday, I think -- you can google for the schedule).  

Stores are closed on Sunday, so you might want to take some food to start with, unless you always eat out.  Alcohol is very expensive (if you imbibe, you might want to bubble-wrap and pack something).

Have fun researching ahead of time, and enjoy your trip!!


----------



## ralphd (Nov 6, 2010)

joyzilli said:


> David's at the resort is quite good.
> 
> The Lighthouse - a little on the expensive side, but good.  You'll pass it on the way to Morritt's.
> 
> ...



Agree with all of the above. Add McCurleys to the rental car list.

'    mccurley@candw.ky   '


----------



## caribbeansun (Nov 6, 2010)

As a counterpoint on restaurants, we don't care for Lighthouse as we find it overpriced and not very innovative or good for that matter nor did we care for Casanova's - different strokes I guess.

We did very much prefer Ragazzi for Italian, have dined at Grand Old House many times and have enjoyed on all occasions.  Calypso Grill is very good.  Have been underwhelmed by The Wharf - the view can't be beat though so you take the good with the bad.  Over The Edge is quite ahhh "unique" - the food can be excellent, the ambiance is well - unique.  

Yoshi Sushi is a required visit each time we are on island - we often combine with a movie at Camana Bay for an evening away from the east end.

Cracked Conch is okay, Cimboco was quite good but haven't revisited for a few years.  Morgan's Harbour was pretty good as well.

Understand going in that food and bevies are pricey relative to what you pay back home so budget accordingly - all that product has to be shipped to the island so it can't possibly be the same price.

Here's a list of most/all the restaurants:

http://www.caymanrestaurants.com/index.html

I'm saddened by the demise of Portofino's - we did take away from there no less than twice a week every time we were on island for the past 10 years 



krmlaw said:


> places to eat


----------



## ralphd (Nov 6, 2010)

Contact info for car rental companies - most have discounts - most ignore 
reservations from national rental companies websites.

'   http://www.gotocayman.com/index.php?title=DirectoryC#Car_Rental    '


----------



## jadejar (Nov 7, 2010)

If you want to try local food and cheap, go up the road toward town just a couple of miles to Vivenne's Kitchen - yellow house on the left.  She cooks in her own kitchen and you order at her kitchen door.  She has picnic tables but we usually do take-out from there and eat on our balcony at Morritt's.  Locals eat there - I usually like to try local food at some point wherever I travel.


----------



## MRSFUSSY (Nov 7, 2010)

*Loved Grand Cayman*

hUBBY DIDN'T. 

I loved  THE BEACHES, THE LOCALS, THE FOOD..JUST EVERYTHING!

HAVE FUN.


----------



## krmlaw (Nov 8, 2010)

we cant wait! thanks for all the info! 

LOVED the blog!


----------



## Geezer41 (Dec 17, 2010)

Don't bother buying your groceries near the airport as it's a zoo on Saturday arrival days.  Pick up an island map at the airport.

Get your car (or have McCurley pick you up) and drive 8 - 10 miles or so to Foster's Supermarket in Savannah, near Pedro St. James.  It's full service with excellent selections of food.  Prices are in Cayman currency, but you can use any major US credit card.  BTW, if McCurley picks you up, they will stop at Foster's to let you shop while they wait.

The Foster's market near the resort has adequate, but limited, selections.


----------



## happymum (Dec 17, 2010)

MRSFUSSY said:


> hUBBY DIDN'T.



Just out of interest, what didn't hubby like?


----------



## siesta (Dec 17, 2010)

happymum said:


> Just out of interest, what didn't hubby like?


 Remember, he's Mr. Fussy


----------



## happymum (Dec 27, 2010)

Right!


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

has anyone checked an extra bag of food? do you guys think its "worth" it?


----------



## Caladezi (Dec 29, 2010)

No!  Not unless you need something special that is not available in Grand Cayman.  The cost of food at the grocery store is about 15 to 20 % more than at home and for that amount of money it's not worth the trouble of bringing food from home.  If you want to bring something, limit it to spices that you like to cook with and any special cooking equipment or tools.


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 29, 2010)

ok thats not too bad then - similar to SXM prices then?


----------



## csalter2 (Dec 29, 2010)

*Not enough to do there for me*



happymum said:


> Just out of interest, what didn't hubby like?



I don't know why her hubby didn't like the beaches or GC, but I just did not like how small the *Grand*Cayman Island was. The beaches were very nice. However, there were not many things there to do in my opinion. 

Now keep in mind that I was only there for a day on a cruise, so maybe I just did not see everything. However, I went to Hell. I went  snorkeling and to Stingray City and did a tour of the turtle farm, plus my wife dragged me to the shopping area where all the stores were.

That island is only about 26 miles. Unless you are really into the water for a whole week, I did not see it as a big deal. It is not a place I need to visit again. I did not find it that expensive, but I booked most of the stuff we did from home. I ate on the boat not the island. However, whatever my wife bought I don't know because I wait outside of the store while she shops.  I know she doesn't pay too much attention to prices if it is something she wants. 

I felt the Grand Cayjman was pretty and all but that was really it. Maybe it's because I am just a city boy.


----------



## mecllap (Dec 29, 2010)

krmlaw said:


> has anyone checked an extra bag of food? do you guys think its "worth" it?



I don't check an entire bag just for food, but we do bring a smallish cooler with frozen meats (have a fussy grandson and we need some things for him) which tend to be more spendy (except for chicken), and our choice of cereal (which is a good way to keep some space for souvenirs, etc. for trip home).  Now that there is a "warehouse" store on the west side, we don't need to take as much.  The cooler goes in a duffel bag with beach stuff -- and usually comes back home with other stuff in it (not food) (but it's cheap enough to abandon, if need be).  So, I guess -- take things that are special for you that might not be available, but if you're comfortable with the extra cost (which seemed more than 15-20% to me, but not Disney's 50% more), you may not need much.  You can read Foster's IGA Food Fair ads online every week to get an idea of costs, and they do have some good specials.  Their east side store is smaller, but has the same prices. 

(And now with extra luggage costs, it's probably not worth an extra bag -- just fit in what you can with as little luggage as you want to take).


----------



## krmlaw (Dec 30, 2010)

great thanks guys - maybe ill just take a small roller carry on with just the babys special foods, his ceral, treats, etc. 

we are going to rent from mcurleys, do you guys know which store they stop at on the way to Morritts?


----------



## dundey (Jan 1, 2011)

Make sure you get up to Rum Point!  Great beaches to spend a day and a pretty good restaurant for a nice dinner.  Watch the land crabs driving back at night though.

Bring bug repellent!

We've been to Morritt's 3 times and just love it and the island.  We've been all over the Carib, and also to Hawaii and PR twice, but GCM is our favorite - by far!


----------



## siesta (Jan 2, 2011)

csalter2 said:


> However, whatever my wife bought I don't know because I wait outside of the store while she shops.


 they train us well, don't they. :rofl:

I must say I enjoyed the caymans more than you it seems, but I do agree there are other islands in the caribbean that to me have more culture.  The food did not wow me (I'm a foodie, sue me), especially when you considered the prices.  I've also never been a fan of the fixed rate the dollar gets there, but I guess when you are hiding money there so you don't have to pay taxes or for legal reasons, you don't mind the skim. The snorkeling was great.


----------



## Janette (Jan 3, 2011)

If Roland is still there, try Roland's Garden. It is a unique experience. He cooks whatever he wishes and you pay him what you wish. He is a world class chef and you get very individual attention. We ate with him last April. We enjoy the water and relaxation. On our first trip, we did the trip out to Stingray city. It was great but didn't need to do it twice. The views from all units at the Grande are wonderful and the chairs under the fake grass umbrella makes sitting on the beach wonderful. We didn't ever sit by the pool as we aren't bar folks and just wanted to relax.Have fun.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 3, 2011)

ive heard about roland ... how much should you pay?


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 3, 2011)

How soon can you call and request a room?  We have an RCI exchange the first week of April at the Morritts Grand in a 2 bedroom unit?   Do they have elevators in the Grand units?  My wife has had double knee replacement and has a hard time doing stairs.  We will be there with our two grandsons, ages 8 & 10.  What are things that we could do with them.


----------



## Janette (Jan 3, 2011)

Yes, there is an elevator. There isn't a bad room. I prefer being up instead of ground level, but the people on ground level liked walking out their unit to the beach. 

I think we paid Roland $100 USA. It was a good experience. You can bring your own wine. Part of the decor is the wine bottles people have left. He doesn't cater to children in that they might not like what he serves. I don't eat strange things and I ate every bite I was served. He has about 5 tables and schedules people about 15 minutes apart so that he can give you individual attention. He has no help. I think we had about 6 courses. You can goggle him and find out more. You sit in plastic chairs with umbrellas and dirt under your feet.


----------



## riverdees05 (Jan 3, 2011)

I checked the RCI confirmation and it has unit 6201.  Do they give you the unit that is on the confirmation and if so, what floor is this unit on at the  Morritts Grand?


----------



## Noni (Jan 3, 2011)

It is my understanding that Roland closed his old place and is in the process of opening one around where the butterfly exhibit used to be.  Apparently, all of the permits are still in the works.

http://www.rolandsgarden.com/


----------



## joyzilli (Jan 4, 2011)

Riverdees - Your unit would be on the 2nd floor.


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

mine says 7201, so im assuming 2nd floor as well?


----------



## Bourne (Jan 4, 2011)

Not sure how old the "baby" is but we travelled with my older one when she was 1.5 and next when she was 4 and the younger one was 1. 

For the toddlers, we carried the bare essentials. Fosters ( the 2 min drive ) is small but ample sized store. More like a Fox & Obel/Bokwinkles rather than a Kroger/Walmart.  

There is another supermarket on your way to east end about half way in. You cannot miss it. If you have a car, I would not bother buying close to the airport as you can get stuff in the above two places. 

We landed on a Sunday the first time. On air side at ORD, we grabbed a few bottles of milk from McD for the kiddo and poured it in a thermos. It was our "what-if". 

In addition to David's, there is  Mimi's Dock Bar which as a decent "bar food" menu & deli/bagel place open on Sundays at the strip mall next to Fosters to get you started... The supermarket opens way early on Monday.... With kids, Mimi's helps as they would even deliver to the Grand building if you are lazy enough not to walk 50 yards up and down..

Mimi's menu...
http://www.morritts.com/downloads/mimimenu.pdf

Things I liked...
1. Units location on the beach. And I mean "on". 
2. "In your Face" location Dive/watersports  
3. Turtle Farm. 
4. Stingray City. Was easy enough to do with the toddlers. 

Things I did not like...
1. Location of Resort. It is at the "dead" end of the island. 30 min drive through a lot of nothing. 
2. The beach. Yeah, its a decent snorkelling beach but to swim, you need to move a few hundred yards right.


----------



## cory30 (Jan 4, 2011)

I have the 2nd week of April reserved and my unit # is listed as 7201 as well. Maybe this is just a general building # and not actual unit?


----------



## krmlaw (Jan 4, 2011)

thanks for the advice - he will be almost 2! 

weird about 7201 - waiting for others to chime in ...


----------



## mbh (Jan 4, 2011)

*Room Number*

We were in 6402 which was on the fourth floor.


----------



## Buynot (Jan 14, 2011)

Few good restaurants on the East End.  Best is "Over the Edge," about a 15 minute ride from Morritt's.  Gorgeous view, delicious and creative food, casual ordinary building, don't be in a hurry.  A block from Morritt's there is a grocery store that will meet all basic needs if you have a kitchen in the room.  On Seven Mile Beach (if you're up for a one hour car ride) try the Sunshine Grill for relatively cheap but good food, Aqua for something prettier and more expensive.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 11, 2011)

OK ... in starting research, ive come up with this

getting a car from Mcurleys with a stop at the grocery on the way in

Over the Edge – lunch or dinner
Vivine’s Kitchen – lunch or dinner
Kaibo Bar and Grill – lunch and beach or dinner (Tuesday night BBQ and music - $25)
Rum Point – lunch and beach
Rolands Garden - dinner
Rusty Pelican - lunch or dinner
Barefoot Man (Tue or Thurs)

Sting Ray City

What am I missing?


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 12, 2011)

Insect repellent for Rolands Garden.  

I don't see diving on your list - you MUST dive or at least take a resort course from Ocean Frontiers while there.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 13, 2011)

yeah we dont have dive ... we will have our 20 month old with us so diving is out ....


----------



## mecllap (Feb 15, 2011)

krmlaw said:


> OK ... in starting research, ive come up with this
> 
> 
> 
> What am I missing?



The Queen's Botanical Garden, entrance up Frank Sound Road (it's pretty and interesting,  with excellent chance of seeing blue iguanas).  If you're tempted to go off the trail, tho, be sure you don't step on an anthill.
 If you go by the blowhole area, especially at sunset, it's worth a stop.
The pirate cave is kind of hokey, but might be fun for your son (take a couple of carrots).

We have a lovely time on GC and we are not divers -- we do snorkel, tho (the diving is wonderful there, for those who are able/willing to do it -- I expect there will come a time when my grandson wants to start diving).


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 15, 2011)

Oh I wish I could dive but I'm afraid I've got a rare lung condition and they wouldn't let me, even know I'd prob. be fine.
BUT I do have a 4 year old who loves pirates...yarrrr. Where and what is this pirate place you're talking about?
Thanks


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 16, 2011)

ok ... i emailed mccurleys and they told me 275 for a car, but we need something that fits 6, so they told me 550 for a suzuki 8 passenger. HOLY COW! thats alot of $$ ...

any other suggestions?


----------



## joyzilli (Feb 16, 2011)

Check out andys.ky

We always rent the 9 pass. van and usually get a discount.  Ask them for the cag20 discount, it's from the Cayman activity guide.


----------



## mecllap (Feb 16, 2011)

The Pirate Cave (if it's still open, which is probably is) is near Bodden Town, on the left when you're heading east from Georgetown (on the way to Frank Sound Road).  You have to be looking for it.  It's just a little tourist place with sort of a cave with stuff in it, some birds and animals, and a gift shop with some pirate stuff.  It will be listed in the magazine/guides you can pick up at the desk in baggage claim in the airport (pick up everything, for coupons, etc.).

One source is the Cayman activity guide, which has a forum online:  http://www.caymanactivityguide.com/

One of the grocery chains (the small one is on the eastside by the Reef/Morritts) is Fosters:  http://www.fosters-iga.com/


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

thanks for the tips on andys .... im going to try that.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 17, 2011)

Try Budgetcaymans name your price. You go on the web site and I think it was at the bottom it says name you price. Click on that and send them an e-mail. 
They didn't accept my offer but here's what came back. This is for a March res.: Oh also this is taxes in>

 
The total for the week would be the following:


Small SUV:  USD$382.00

Mid size:     USD$284.00



The above is for one driver, vehicle, one permit and VERF fee.  



I would be happy to provide you with discounted coverage options as well.


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 17, 2011)

great ... maybe ill try that.


----------



## caribbeansun (Feb 18, 2011)

That made me smile - they don't have taxes on Grand Cayman 



lobsterlover said:


> Oh also this is taxes in>


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 18, 2011)

no taxes - thats my kinda place!

I emailed budget and did the anme your own price, and got a luxury SUV that holds 7 for $300!  Thanks for the tip!!!


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Includes Verf fee and permit*

Carribeansun: Not taxes, sorry. I should do my homework.

I'm so glad you scored a great deal. Its a rush!

We seem to be on the same vacation plan, Disney and Grand Cayman. You got me talked into renting a car for Disney. I got carried away on priceline and rented a convertable Mustang....for me and my 2 kids!! 
Are you going to Cape Cod, and Atlantis next too!! LOL. You'll have to give me  info about Morritts. I'll be at The Reef but will be giving up my Interval account as I wasn't impressed. So if we like it there we may return.


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 20, 2011)

*Whatttttt???*

Luxury SUV for $300.....now I'm feeling very ripped off for my mid size car at almost the same price. After all the business I'm sending their way!!!!
I think I'll cancel and re-book.
:rofl:


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 21, 2011)

i thought it was a great deal!


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 21, 2011)

I guess cause you're going in the summer


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 21, 2011)

i bet, im happy though!! just confirmed with them its an eddie bauer suv seats 7 with leather!


----------



## lobsterlover (Feb 22, 2011)

wow, you be stylin! LOL


----------



## krmlaw (Feb 22, 2011)

hahaa right!


----------

